# The Routan Boom



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

So I was playing around on VW.com and hit the link for the Routan. I see the picture of the van with a pretty woman in front of and think, is that "Brooke Shields"?
Played link.... too funny... The Routan Boom!


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The Routan Boom (Hufeisen)*

X2 very funny


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: The Routan Boom (Hufeisen)*

X3, it was hilarious!!!!


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: The Routan Boom (sm0421)*

really liked it........made me chuckle


----------



## sdvolksGTi (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: The Routan Boom (Hufeisen)*

I saw the routan commercial it's pretty funny too


----------



## DaVisionz (Jun 25, 2007)

my wife and I fell out laughing at this commercial last night


----------



## microbreak (Feb 8, 2007)

It would be funny if they actually designed the minivan themselves, not just designed elements of it.
I think it is actually a little suspect since they use German Engineering so much....I think it is to throw people off the scent that it is just a domestic rebadge....


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (microbreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *microbreak* »_I think it is actually a little suspect since they use German Engineering so much....I think it is to throw people off the scent that it is just a domestic rebadge....


well, the caravan was designed when the company was still daimler-chrysler, so it *could* have more German engineering than you think


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

I saw all 4 of the ads, maybe I can save them some how


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (Conejo GTI)*

I saw the Brooke Shields one briefly, just part the end, really, but it was funny...


----------

